# Road conditions through France to Spain



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Leaving for Benidorm tomorrow after lunch any body know what road conditions are like on route Hoping to go non toll and then on the 121A from St Jean de Luz, Pamplona zaragoza ect.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

see this.... not looking good 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-97810-.html

becarefull, once past the loire you should be okay especially if going via the Gironde forest to Biarritz etc.


----------

